# Which file share softie is the best. I have kazaa242



## Charley (Feb 16, 2005)

I have kazaa in my system, but how do i search for key words, is there a site to locate the words or what can be searched on.

Please recommend me the best software for file sharing, P2p, faster , more searches. I hope its kazaaa....

Also I've a P-133mhz, will it work on it

Please provide me the link to download that software if any.....


----------



## swatkat (Feb 16, 2005)

i use Shareaza, it's great.....but BitTorrent is nowadays gaining momentum and it's much faster than any other....u can use eXeem which is based on BitTorrent....
*www.shareaza.com/
*www.exeem.com/
*www.bittorrent.com/


----------



## Charley (Feb 16, 2005)

Wht abt kazaa? Isnt it gud enuf?

Why did u suggest others, is it because it has lot of searches,faster,spy free.......

Let me know

Tks


----------



## swatkat (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah, Shareaza and eXeem r spyware-free p2p clients...
Shareaza is completely free, whereas eXeem is Ad supported....
u might be knowing that kazaa is (in)famous for Spywares.....
Also, Shareaza uses Gnutella and eDonkey, which r widely used....
eXeem uses BitTorrent and Torrents r known for their _speed_.....


----------



## Charley (Feb 16, 2005)

So then i shud take off kazaa.......

Whic is the most recommended 1 in order of priority for many searches, faster download, free spyware ,etc of the 3 softies u've given me...


Will it work on my system - 64mb,P-133mhz?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 16, 2005)

I use Ares. it gives me safe and proper downloads with the fastest speed. (3.17 KBps), but that is on my 33kbps dial up.....

--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 16, 2005)

I use Shareaza and occasionally WarezP2P.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 16, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Wht abt kazaa? Isnt it gud enuf?
> 
> Why did u suggest others, is it because it has lot of searches,faster,spy free.......
> 
> ...



dude kazaa media desktop version is full of spywares.....Kazaa lite on the other hand is the best for me  its good for dowloadin single songs,some movies and yea softwares too(most contain viruses )

but now voilllaaaa why to worry When Bit torrent is here....the best all rounder for all....get full albums....best DVD rips.....Games....softwares...its allmost like everything    8) 

So BT and Kazaa Lite From My Side


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 16, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> I have kazaa in my system,



DONT ever use Kazaa.. tis the worst spyware..

Dono how u left out Azureus.. its a close competitor to Shareaza.. Bittorent is good, but it uses a diff technology..

 Warez P2P, wlel the anme sounds very attractive, but has any1 used it?  how is it?


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 16, 2005)

wht OS do u use on the 133 mhz system ??

win 3.11 ? 

hope u have some ram up ur sleeves for all these proggies


----------



## atool (Feb 16, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I use Ares. it gives me safe and proper downloads with the fastest speed. (3.17 KBps), but that is on my 33kbps dial up.....



areslite is good..i use areslite and bearshare


----------



## mario_pant (Feb 17, 2005)

eXeem 0.21 JUST WONT START.... i've got no NAT eXeem is on the win xp firewall allow list!!!!
but still JUST WONT CONNECT!!!!!!! NO FUN!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2005)

WareZ P2P and Ares is almost the same (same network, look, feel, stuff like that). The only difference is that Warez has some advertising thing. That is, every few minutes, an IE window pops up taking you to some site. Its painful. Leave the computer on during the night and you have about 200 IE windows open...

Ares is much better than warez


--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg


----------



## Charley (Feb 17, 2005)

I have Win98 Se on my system. Finally i'd guess Shareaza is the best since most of u'all use it....

Tks.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 17, 2005)

Warez p2p is quite good . usually 4 to 5 kbps on a 56 kbps modem


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 18, 2005)

I will always vote for Bittorrent. Use Bitcomet or Azureus client for using the bittorrent network. Both have a great initutive GUI.

eXeem(by the creators of supernova) is trying to improve upon the esxisting BT(bittorrent) netwrok by providing rating and commnets facility on the downloads so that you dont download a virus that has been relased into the BT network under a psuedoname.

 But the biggest drawback of eXeem is that it uses adware, and that too by Cydoor, which is also used by Kaaza! There is a reverse engineered ad-less version of eXeem known as eXeem Lite but lately eXeem has started blocking it.

In the end my vote will go for Bitcomet because I get download speeds of 25kBps on it! Currently downloading the whole "Band of Brothers" series. 5 eps done, 5 more to go! Wooohoooo!


----------



## Charley (Feb 18, 2005)

I get this error when i installed shareaza.

Skinscansks.dll, unable to register.. The dll/ocx load library failed code 1156.

Ignore, Abort, Skip

What shud be done.

I did the ignore button


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 18, 2005)

I was using K++ Lite before a port restriction closed down my ability to use it any further. Currently I find myself switching between Gnutella/LimeWire, BT and the eDonkey networks. Seems like the stuff I used to find so easily on the FastTrack network takes me three networks and a lot more time/users/seeds for the same file. Crying shame.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 18, 2005)

am using the latest version of a PATCHED up EXEEM 0.21b.. no probs about Adwares or spywares..  


*www.exlite.pl/download.php


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 18, 2005)

Agreed eXeem's adware is not so nosey as of now but I shudder to think if it goes the Kaaza way.


----------



## swatkat (Feb 19, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> I get this error when i installed shareaza.
> 
> Skinscansks.dll, unable to register.. The dll/ocx load library failed code 1156.
> 
> ...



it's a Skin Plugin for Shareaza, and Shareaza will work fine without it, u can click Ignore, no problems....


----------



## neerajvohra (Feb 19, 2005)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Warez p2p is quite good . usually 4 to 5 kbps on a 56 kbps modem



warez is a good one 
giving me downloading speed much faster than ares and kaaza


----------



## Charley (Feb 19, 2005)

Lots of softwares hum... 

I've installed shareaza, right now I'm trying to connect, but wud luv to try others, please mention the websties below so it wud be easy to navigate thru to them.

In case of spyware is it enough to scan with Adware so as to get rid of the ads, spy on the system?

Let me know,

Tks guys..........


----------



## CyCo (Feb 19, 2005)

if u r hung up on kazaa then go for kazaa lite as it is much faster and better ...

otherwise as the general poll goes BIT TORRENT ROCKS !!!


----------



## Charley (Feb 19, 2005)

swatkat said:
			
		

> achacko@dataone.in said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I tried Shareaza, it says searching on the network and then says no searches found.... I was searching for Iron Maiden [ Audio files ]..

When i entered another search it said the search is poorly formated & may not fucntion correctly. It shoudl incluse several terms and shud specify a schema file type..............

Whts that?


----------



## Charley (Feb 19, 2005)

I forgot to add another.. Also installed bit torrent but can find any icon on the desktop or in the start menu.. But it shows it in the add/remove program.. Its bit torrent 342


----------



## vysakh (Feb 19, 2005)

ya and there are a lotta files on warez P2P but they have more of porn files


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 19, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Also installed bit torrent but can find any icon on the desktop or in the start menu.. But it shows it in the add/remove program.. Its bit torrent 342


Bittorrent doesnt have a GUi so to speak. Whenever you will click on a BT link, it will download a small file, which will then open a small window with a progress bar and a few details about the amount of data left, download speeds and peers etc.

If the absence of a GUI puts you off, then try using Azureus or Bitcomet.


----------



## Charley (Feb 21, 2005)

I tried Shareaza, it says searching on the network and then says no searches found.... I was searching for Iron Maiden [ Audio files ]..

When i entered another search it said the search is poorly formated & may not fucntion correctly. It shoudl incluse several terms and shud specify a schema file type..............

Whts that?


----------



## Charley (Feb 21, 2005)

vysakh said:
			
		

> ya and there are a lotta files on warez P2P but they have more of porn files



Whats the website to downlaod it from? Gime the link for warez


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 22, 2005)

Here you go!
*www.download.com/Warez-P2P/3000-2166_4-10355165.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2005)

Tks....

Dude can u answer the other query above that tooo abt shareaza..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry mate, never used it so you are better off asking some one who is actually using the software.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 24, 2005)

P2P service gets Label Deal... 

File-swapping software company Wurld Media said Wednesday that it secured licenses to distribute music from all four of the major record labels.

The company's Peer Impact service, which remains in test mode, allows customers to buy songs and then market and distribute them to other members, in return for credit toward future purchases. It does not allow the unrestricted file-swapping found on networks such as Kazaa or eDonkey. 

source  CNET


----------



## aryayush (May 10, 2006)

I use BearShare Pro and Shareaza and both are good.
However, BearShare is faster.
You have to install WhenUSave to use Ares Lite. Stupid software! And BitTorrent it painfully slow.


----------



## LegendKiller (May 10, 2006)

i think,even though it has become a bit buggy,limewire is the best...it has the maximum users and thus maximum search results and great download speeds..meanwhile cabos,open-source client,is also very good..


----------



## aryayush (May 10, 2006)

Why does searching in Shareaza take SO much time?
I search and download the whole file in BearShare and find that Shareaza has not even finished searching.
In fact, I have never seen a completed search in Shareaza.
PLUS, unlike in BearShare, you can't start another search while one is still going on.


----------



## kjuvale (May 13, 2006)

I use azureus its the best torrent client.


----------



## arcticflare (May 13, 2006)

I've been using limewire pro for an year and not a single spyware or adware issue. It gives a healthy download speed too.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 13, 2006)

the best file sharing softwares are 

Limewire
Bittorrent/Utorrent
Morpheus

kazaa is totally spyware. use kazaa lite as it doesnt have spyware.


----------



## william (May 13, 2006)

use bitcommet. bittorrent or utorrent . u can use any of these.


----------



## 47shailesh (May 13, 2006)

USE  Limewire (latest ver.)    limewire has special feature to download from ethernet(LAN) ie those using limewire in LAN. great.  Use *.xvid,*.avi,*.divx, peerweb, WWW.URI-MOVIES.TK. as search string for better movies and video search.... use BITZI lookup for quality and authenticity of movie or video file  USE Bitcomet (for torrents) A good site to download torrent 4 movies is torrentspy.  great s\w but slow download rates\file.  use emule for short file download specially for books. u can use Mirc for mass book download. rest all are crap and spyware including morpheus, kazaa,warez, bearshare bla bal  enjoy


----------



## ashfame (May 13, 2006)

Bearshare is the best, least resource hogging.


----------



## 47shailesh (May 14, 2006)

@ashfame i don't think bear share is best limewire and bitcomet have no comparison


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2006)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> rest all are crap and spyware including morpheus, kazaa,warez, bearshare bla bal  enjoy


I am sure you have NEVER used BearShare. It does not have any adware or spyware bundled with it. And it's perfect. The interface is neat, you can do multiple searches together and it does them really fast. The download speed is also brilliant.
I have the BSNL Home-1000 plan (384 KBPS) and it downloaded a 467 MB file in about three hours (i.e. a constant speed of 45 KBPS on an average) and that is pretty fast for me.
I don't deny that Limewire and BitTorrent (though it's very slow IMHO) might be good but BearShare is not bad either.


----------



## ashfame (May 14, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I am sure you have NEVER used BearShare. It does not have any adware or spyware bundled with it. And it's perfect. The interface is neat, you can do multiple searches together and it does them really fast. The download speed is also brilliant.
> I have the BSNL Home-1000 plan (384 KBPS) and it downloaded a 467 MB file in about three hours and that is pretty fast for me.



How much does your plan costs?


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2006)

Rs. 1,000 per month.
I am going to switch to the unlimited plan soon (will have to sacrifice on the speed but as long as I don't have to schedule downloads at night, it's fine with me).


----------



## 47shailesh (May 15, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I am sure you have NEVER used BearShare. It does not have any adware or spyware bundled with it. And it's perfect. The interface is neat, you can do multiple searches together and it does them really fast. The download speed is also brilliant.
> I have the BSNL Home-1000 plan (384 KBPS) and it downloaded a 467 MB file in about three hours (i.e. a constant speed of 45 KBPS on an average) and that is pretty fast for me.
> I don't deny that Limewire and BitTorrent (though it's very slow IMHO) might be good but BearShare is not bad either.


 i'm a mass downloader and i'had tried almost all available P2P s\w in search 4 higher download speed. I had used  s\w like aries, shareaza, morpheus,imesh, all torrent client accept DCC++, and many more available at download.com & bearshare TOO... I just want u to search a string "spywares and adwares in bearshare" in google u will get an answer 2 my explanation.Still i reccommend limewire & bitcomet over what u use


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 16, 2006)

LimeWire for music files... any Torrent client for bigger files and misc. (you-know-what)

People who dont like LimeWire are mostly those who fear running java apps on thier computer. Have a good RAM, run LimeWire and Azureus.


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2006)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> i'm a mass downloader and i'had tried almost all available P2P s\w in search 4 higher download speed. I had used  s\w like aries, shareaza, morpheus,imesh, all torrent client accept DCC++, and many more available at download.com & bearshare TOO... I just want u to search a string "spywares and adwares in bearshare" in google u will get an answer 2 my explanation.Still i reccommend limewire & bitcomet over what u use


Pictures speak louder than words:
*img463.imageshack.us/img463/7636/google0cg.th.jpg


----------



## 47shailesh (May 16, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Pictures speak louder than words:
> *img463.imageshack.us/img463/7636/google0cg.th.jpg


  very funny how naive u r can b intrepreted by search string u entered i had provided quotes so that u can differentiate between text what i post and string that u shud google. ENTER string what i provided u without quotes OK. and don't  stick to string provided by me try some diff. also u'll get some additional results too. DON'T b such a naive


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 16, 2006)

Ok, see this and pick what you like...
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_sharing_applications

And it clearly mentions, BEARSHARE is SPY/AD supportive.

BTW - there isnt a word like spywares or adwares, its spyware (no plural, since it already is...)


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2006)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> very funny how naive u r can b intrepreted by search string u entered i had provided quotes so that u can differentiate between text what i post and string that u shud google. ENTER string what i provided u without quotes OK. and don't  stick to string provided by me try some diff. also u'll get some additional results too. DON'T b such a naive


LOL! I knew that and I was just playing with your words. I purposely entered the phrase exactly as you wrote it so that I don't get any results. 
Anyway, I never denied that BearShare does not have Adware - the free version does have it but I use BearShare Pro. And it does NOT have spyware. The results that come in a Google search are all posts in various forums by users like you and me. I won't believe those opinions just because someone thinks so. I have personally searched my system for spyware using Spy Sweeper, Spyware Doctor 3.8 and ZoneAlarm Anti-spyware. Spy Sweeper and ZoneAlarm Anti-spyware had no problem with BearShare and Spyware Doctor 3.8 labeled it as Adware and the threat rating was 'Low'.
PLUS, I have been using it for over a month and my system hasn't faced any problem. What more evidence do you need that it is not spyware?


----------

